# ”8-8, What a dice!”



## Dan Udrea (Apr 30, 2022)

”8-8, What a dice!”


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 30, 2022)

-

Are you cheating, Dan?


----------



## Dan Udrea (Apr 30, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Are you cheating, Dan?


Yesss !!! Always.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 30, 2022)

I bet you win every time.....


----------



## Dan Udrea (Apr 30, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Pun pariu ca castigi de fiecare data..





Jeff15 said:


> I bet you win every time.....


Almost every time


----------



## jeffashman (May 4, 2022)

That's great!


----------

